# Temp Probe



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for a "soil temperature probe"?

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I purchased a few on Amazon. 18" probes. The trick was to search for compost thermometer. If I recal.

I can't cut and copy from Amazon, however out of the two I purchased the general tools and instruments PT 2020G-220 soil tester with a 20" probe did me well last year. It is also very fast
All for under 20 bucks!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Gemplers shows a digital probe shown for $17.80. Seems there are no longer any simple dial with a needle soil temperature probes like the old one that I have.

Found one. Go to WalMart.com and search for Stainless steel probe dial thermometer and scroll down. Find "Taylor 3512 instant read 1" dial thermometer." A little more than $6. Probably find it in kitchen supply area???


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is a soil temp probe different than a compost probe?

I bought several compost probes from WallyWorld a few years ago for @ 5 bucks. I use them for hay if I question the moisture content when baled.

The ones I bought would be hard to stick in hard ground.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I ordered the one DSL mentioned....I liked the fact of it being analog(no batteries) and it being 20" long was huge....which means I don't have to squat to soil test.....anyone over 40 with sports/outdoor knees knows what I mean. General Instrument sells through Home Depot among others which meant no shipping and I can pick up in 3-4 days. $18.99 plus tax, but no shipping.

http://www.generaltools.com/20-in-analog-stem-thermometer-with-0-to-200-f-range.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Assuming you have the probe, what are your thoughts? I was looking for one that could record the highest temp.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems to work well, just used it a couple of times to check the ground temps....certainly worth $19 not to have to squat at every probe.

Regards, Mike


----------

